# Ill mouse? Advice needed please??



## Mrs Mouse Mummy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hiya
I have 2 mice that are coming up for 2 years old, I was told that this is about their age limit
One of them seems to have really ballooned up towards the rear end, her back leg is barely touching the floor, she is managing to move about and doesnt seem to be in any pain, just wondered if this was a common thing, or if anyone knows what it might be?
many thanks
Mrs mm
x


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi i've just read your message and i'm just wondering if she is pooing properly?? and also have you changed her food or anything?? I used to have 3 mice and the last one passed when she was about 3 bless her. I will do some research and see what i can come up with


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've just found this link try asking them its worth a shot http://http://www.justanswer.com/pet


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

http://http://www.justanswer.com/pet


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

How quickly has your mouse ballooned up? And are there any obvious lumps that you can see or feel, or a hardness to her stomach? As Lu85 has suggested it could be as the result of not pooing properly which has caused a blockage and it can make them very ill. Other things it could be are internal tumours (several of my mice have had tumours in their stomach or intestines which have caused them to balloon.) The tumours can cause internal fluid to accumulate around the organs as the growth stops it being removed or the tumour can be "leaky" where it develops fluid and can leak occasionally causing a sudden ballooning in size and then a rapid decrease. It can also be something called ascites (build up of fluid in the abdomen) or even a cyst. I'd recommend trying to get your mouse to your vet to get her checked out. From my experience none of these things are curable but a vet can give some medication to get rid of any pain if it develops or see if there is anything that can help make your mouse more comfortable  And many mice can live very happily with all these things for months and months before it starts to really affect them


----------

